# My current Humi



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I am a coffee/drew estate junkie if you notice

:cf:hc:cf:hc

Was thinking of buying a second 100 count to store my non infused traditional smokes


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet man, have you had the cafe con leche? That was the only infused I enjoyed. Great with a cup of joe!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Sweet man, have you had the cafe con leche? That was the only infused I enjoyed. Great with a cup of joe!


I have one! but i never tried it. Its resting on the second picture. First one on right hiding near the divider. A BOTL handed me that cigar. I would buy a 5 pack but C.I is the only merchant i find that sells them and im only 18 year old.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> I have one! but i never tried it. Its resting on the second picture. First one on right hiding near the divider. A BOTL handed me that cigar. I would buy a 5 pack but C.I is the only merchant i find that sells them and im only 18 year old.


 I forgot where I got them. I bought a couple 5 packs a while ago on either cigar.com or CI. I can't remember. I ended up giving them to a couple of my buddies because they loved them. I haven't gotten one since so I couldn't lead you directly to a vendor.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes buy a second humidor soon, get those non-infused cigars out of that one


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

I could really use one that size. I've expanded into a jar for now.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just had a del sol about 30 minutes ago. 

love them!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Start, the slope gets steeper all the time


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

lol i just bought a Bally II glass top 100 count humidor from monster mash up. Its only 36 bucks and ends in 5 minutes


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Sweet man, have you had the cafe con leche? That was the only infused I enjoyed. Great with a cup of joe!


the only, only, only, infused cigars i like, are the tabak negra and the cafe con leche, they are a good morning smoke with a cup of coffee for sure. i have not had one in a long time, i might just get some after new years, i have an oversized mason jar with there name on it.....

i dont know what makes them different, and i dont wanna smoke them often, just every now and then.....and only with coffee.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> the only, only, only, infused cigars i like, are the tabak negra and the cafe con leche, they are a good morning smoke with a cup of coffee for sure. i have not had one in a long time, i might just get some after new years, i have an oversized mason jar with there name on it.....
> 
> i dont know what makes them different, and i dont wanna smoke them often, just every now and then.....and only with coffee.


I am a coffee junkie and those pair very well!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice start, looking good, aahhhh the slope is very slippery :amen:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> I am a coffee junkie and those pair very well!


yes they do!

i get the dunkin donuts brand coffee, and sprinkle some cinnimon on the coffee in the filter before i start the pot..... so good......


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> yes they do!
> 
> i get the dunkin donuts brand coffee, and sprinkle some cinnimon on the coffee in the filter before i start the pot..... so good......


you know my mom does that too before she brews her coffee she sprinkles cinnamon . I have to try that


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

its amazing. my grandmother did it when i was a small tike, and i have always loved it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

nice set up


----------

